# Savage Trigger Safety Issue



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

I bought my oldest boy a Savage Model 10 with the double safety trigger a few years ago for his 12th b-day. The thing worked fine right out the box, it was one of the things I checked before handing it over to him.

Well, he just asked me "Whats the purpose of the second trigger thing on my rifle?" so I had him pull the rifle out for a demonstration. We guess what... you can fire the rifle without disengaging the trigger safety. 

Also, I noticed the last time I fired the rifle (been a while) that it seemed to have an extremely touchy trigger, this thing gives new meaning to 'hair trigger', I cant believ Walmart would sell something with that light a trigger pull.
I hadnt fired the rifle since the initial sighting in that I did before handing it over to my son so I didnt think anything about it at the time. Now Im wondering if something could be jammed up in the trigger group causing both problems.

Anybody got any ideas what to look for? Im going to call Savage tomorrow to get their take on it, but if its something stupid I dont want to pay to ship it back and forth if its something I can fix simply myself.


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

I thought the purpose of the Accu-trigger was to make it a light pull.....


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I dont know what you are talking about the double safty trigger. However, if you are indeed talking about the Accutrigger it is adjustable. You should have recieved a tool and instructions for that. If you dont have it call Savage and they will send you one with instructions.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Yes, the accu-trigger is NOT a safety... Very different from Gaston Glock's design on his pistols!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

you should be able to adjust the trigger, sounds like someone did already, too light.


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

Ok, that explains a lot. But I couldve sworn I tried to fire it and it acted as a safety.

Truthfully, I dont remember any tool coming with the rifle. I pulled the stock off last night and played with it a little trying to see how it works. Didnt come up with much, Ill give them a call in a bit to see what they say. I cant even figure out how its supposed to make the trigger any more accurate. All it seems to do is act like a de-cock mechanism if its not pulled. 

Thanks for straightening that up.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Check this video for some info on how it's designed and how it's supposed to work:


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

FelixH said:


> Check this video for some info on how it's designed and how it's supposed to work:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXNKD9A-vXo


Excellent, thanks. That cleared it up a lot and mine is actually functioning right. I was just under the impression to start with that the trigger safety was supposed to be more like the one on the Glocks and Springfield XDs, not allowing the trigger to move at all.

Now seeing that I do remember seeing that 'screwdriver' around here somewhere recently. I will either dig it up or see if Savage can send me a replacement so I can tighten that trigger up a little. My boy is a good hand on guns but that thing even makes me nervous. 

Hes missed several shots on deer over the last couple of seasons and seeing how easy that trigger is now Im thinking thats part of the issue. He gets that buck fever and shoots before hes actually ready. Maybe tightening that up a pound or two will solve part of that.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Whew, I was starting to think it was me dreaming...I had owned one but it was great out of the box so did not mess w it. I am betting that light trigger is all your son's issue. Good luck and I am sure if not Savage you can locate one on ebay if it is unique.


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah, this one was great right out of the box. Im starting to get a little suspicious of the whole situation the more I think about it. I fired the first five shots and a couple of months later got my Mossberg .270 and I dont remember a major difference in the triggers.

Im starting to wonder if hes been tinkering with it and lost the tool. Guess Im going to have to go drag his butt out of bed and get some answers.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Don't be too hard on him, but stress the importance of you 2 doing gun maintenance together, so both of you can learn together....DAD...LOL


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

Man, that was too easy. 5 minutes on the phone with Savage and a new adjuster is in the mail. AND the young lady spoke ENGLISH!! Why cant all companies be like that?


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

FrankwT said:


> Don't be too hard on him, but stress the importance of you 2 doing gun maintenance together, so both of you can learn together....DAD...LOL


LOL Hes 15 now, he knows everything. Just ask him, he will tell you.

Yeah, he swears hes never seen the tool and that it had a light pull from the start. I have to take his word for it because in the last 3 years Ive fired the gun all of 10 times. The last couple of times it seemed odd, but that was after shooting my AR and .270 before picking his up. 

He will field strip them for cleaning, heck he had to show me how to remove the bolt on it the first time, but hes pretty good about making sure Im right there watching before he starts pulling pins or turning screws. It took me 10 minutes to convince him to pull the trigger group off my SKS the first time so I doubt hes dug into the Savage enough to get to the spring adjuster. Hes asked me how to do it a couple of times but I told him I had never done it. Now watching that video I realize it would be hard for me to screw it up so I will give it a shot when the tool gets here.


----------

